# Office Ballast Bulb Design



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Visual*

Here is a great visual interactive link I use to show it for visual learners

http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/education/learning/terminology/ballastfactor.asp


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

*quadruple facepalm*


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*HEy!*

STAY OUT OF MY LIGHTING THREADS. I DON'T MESS AROUND HERE. ONLY IN GENERAL FORUM, OFF TOPIC,AND BUSINESS 


STAY OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2guns::cursing::devil:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> STAY OUT OF MY LIGHTING THREADS. I DON'T MESS AROUND HERE. ONLY IN GENERAL FORUM, OFF TOPIC,AND BUSINESS
> 
> 
> STAY OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2guns::cursing::devil:


:001_huh:

Looks like Cletis finally went over the edge! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> STAY OUT OF MY LIGHTING THREADS. I DON'T MESS AROUND HERE. ONLY IN GENERAL FORUM, OFF TOPIC,AND BUSINESS
> 
> 
> STAY OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2guns::cursing::devil:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

BBQ said:


>


:thumbsup::lol::cool2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Ask the lightman next door. he'll give you a well thought answer to your question Cletis.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lightman*

That's who I"m waiting for to chime in...:whistling2:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Cletis,
I am turning a quote into a proposal in another window. This job will be installing Sylvania QHE2X32T8/UNV high efficiency ballasts and FO28/841/XP/XL/SS Lamps.
By using these products, I will be get the job by offering a five year warranty. 
http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/d...reR2.74eda70a-5f88-4323-b93c-69e86df6267e.pdf

http://assets.sylvania.com/assets/documents/FL080.aaea9793-8236-464f-bb5c-92ba16a1b535.pdf


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

very nice. I'm sure you researched all that. Those are similar to what I was thinking for an office retrofit. Are those on the CREE list? We get $10 per fixture here if the ballast/bulb is on list. If not, we get only $4 per fixture. I'm not set on any one brand but I will look up you items. You got a good source for those as I will be doing large amounts in near future. 

How do you feel on adding the miro reflector? I'm not sure that extra 4-5 % reflectance will offset the cost over the life (15yrs) of unit. Or just ultrawhite which I think is still a 92% reflectance 

I was thinking go 25watt bulbs but the 28 may be a better alternative


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I like to use 3 tube layins, with two ballast. Install two switches. This gives the office the option of a low, medium and high light output.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Ask the lightman next door. he'll give you a well thought answer to your question Cletis.


I got to go to work, see me over there, anytime.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> STAY OUT OF MY LIGHTING THREADS. I DON'T MESS AROUND HERE. ONLY IN GENERAL FORUM, OFF TOPIC,AND BUSINESS
> 
> 
> STAY OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2guns::cursing::devil:



"Your" thread?


----------

